# Best Tires for Cruze?



## LPCLE440 (Apr 17, 2014)

What are the best road tires for the cruze? I don't race or anything but I was wondering if anyone has any opinions.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

What size are you using? I would suggest the Continental ExtremeContact DWS. Reasonably priced, great grip, long tread wear length - all around great tire for the money. Plus, the winter handling in the snow is surprisingly good.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Been finding some great deals on the Cooper Zeon RS3-A's.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm going to get the stock ECO tires again. I never imagined they would have gotten as many miles as they did. I was expecting 35,000 miles tops.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> I'm going to get the stock ECO tires again. I never imagined they would have gotten as many miles as they did. I was expecting 35,000 miles tops.


How many miles have you gotten out of them. I'm still on my original set with 72000 on them given they are worn but one is in very good shape I would go as far as it wouldn't need replacing when I get tires later this year.

Sent from my cat


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, tires with tubes on the inside, in thinking over the 35 year range of having tubes as oppose now to 50 year range with tubeless. Created new problems with rim and tire valve leaks, and if a tire is under inflated a tire, breaks the rim seal to exacerbate that leak. Then tubes were easy to patch, not so with tubeless, plugs are out of the question, make a once tiny hole a much larger one, and can even break some bands.

Bicycles still use tubes, were good until some idiot came out with Pesta valves. New bike came with these, major difference is instead of using a stiff spring like in a Scharder for a good seal, use a tiny nut to emulate this that always comes loose. Plus you need an adapter to fill the tires. I opened up the hole in my wheels by a 1/32nd" and went back to Scharders. Now my tires stay full over over a month instead of everyday. Yeah, Pesta's use a smaller hole, like a 15 mil radius.

Cruze came with Continentals, have an 80K tread wear warranty and very quiet tire. Cavalier came with Goodyears with no treadwear warranty and were shot after 40K miles. Was told, I was a very careful driver because average life is more like 20K.

Also like Dunlop tires. Was he that invented the inflatable tire. And lasted well beyond the 70K tread wear warranty. But just because I am happy, doesn't mean you will be. Always seems to work out this way.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Samuel said:


> How many miles have you gotten out of them. I'm still on my original set with 72000 on them given they are worn but one is in very good shape I would go as far as it wouldn't need replacing when I get tires later this year.
> 
> Sent from my cat


I'm at 46,000 and the tires are still looking good. You're like the 4th person I've heard get over 70,000 on the ECO tires.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

They are firestone fr710s I think it's an affinity touring tire. I've had good luck with them on a few cars

Sent from my cat


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I replaced my stock Eco tires at over 80K, and they really weren't too bad when I did...


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

What are the stock eco tires

Sent from my cat


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Goodyear assurance fuel max


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Samuel said:


> What are the stock eco tires
> 
> Sent from my cat



First off the Eco tire is a Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max 17 in (215 55 17). I have 29000 on mine and really no problem probably have mine well into 50 K. Look on Tire rack they have a good selection of tires no matter what brand or size. Depends on what you are look for. The fuel Max is a good LRR tire another good tire is the Goodyear Triple Tread.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The triple tread are notorious for getting extremely noisy as they wear about half way


----------



## Just_cruz'n (Jul 23, 2013)

What's the widest tire anyone's fit on LT rims without problems?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

LPCLE440 said:


> What are the best road tires for the cruze? I don't race or anything but I was wondering if anyone has any opinions.


Go on Tirerack.com and check the reviews.

Just need to enter your car in search engine, real easy!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Poje said:


> Go on Tirerack.com and check the reviews.
> 
> Just need to enter your car in search engine, real easy!


To add to your reply, everyone has an opinion and everyone strongly agrees with their opinion.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

The Continental PureContact LRR tires seem to be very popular with folks at TireRack. I'll probably get these when my Goodyears wear out. At 40K now, but the tires look to have plenty of life left in them.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...t+with+EcoPlus+Technology&partnum=155VR7PUREC

Anyone here have these tires? What do you think of them?


----------

